# 1k watt Vert Grow.



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 25, 2012)

What going on guys?
This is my first vertical grow, more or less a test run for bigger things. The room is 4x4x6 (LxWxH) 
The strains are as follows:
*Dawg Fire (Chem Dawg DD (F) x Fire Alien Kush (M)
*JackBerry (BlueBerry (F) X Jack Herrer (M)
*Anethesia (Afghani Skunk (F) x Herijuana (M)
*Grape Quake (Grape Ape (F) x Cheese Quake (M)

Any questions or comments please ask. 
[video=youtube;DAWrodMRLFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAWrodMRLFc[/video]


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 25, 2012)

And here is some bud porn for you guys of my last run:
[video=youtube;2kCn4gVukh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kCn4gVukh0[/video]


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 29, 2012)

Day 22 update. Any questions or comments..??
[video=youtube;7F_UcGPj5qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_UcGPj5qs&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 29, 2012)

Day 22 update. Any questions or comments..??
[video=youtube;7F_UcGPj5qs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F_UcGPj5qs&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good brother.


----------



## four20seven (Aug 29, 2012)

you should be gettin way more attention. grow looks so dope! professional setup, props to you


----------



## bde0001 (Aug 30, 2012)

my carbon filter Is TINYYYY compared to urs...makes me wanna re think my filter...but ehh fuck it its out in the garage and Im installing a door sweep and weatherstripping around the door frame to keep all the smell to the garage... EXCELLENT JOB dude...they look beautifl... makes me wanna rethink just having a fan ocsilating. I like how u have ur fan facing upwards. not directly on the plants but is sucking air from bottom and throwing it right at the carbon filter where its exhausting....I like it


----------



## gagekko (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice... But I'd rather see info and pics, YouTube slows down my 'puter - maybe others feel the same?


----------



## errb (Aug 30, 2012)

nope, acutally i thought the vids are a great touch. can't imagine doing it myself but love the time put it man!!!

E.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback guys!
@bde001 overkill is under rated, thats why I can get away with running a 1000w hps bare bulb in a 4x4x6 with no AC. 
@gagekko pics and info will follow 
@ errd the videos are easy once you get past the awkwardness of talking to yourself..


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 30, 2012)

GQ
Anesthesia
Close up GQ
DawgFire

My medium is Canna Coco, which is the third time I have re-used the medium. Each time it was allowed to sit for at least a week and was amended with Root Bloom (Premium Endomycorrhizae and Bacterial Inoculant)

My base nutrient is Maxi-Bloom @ 1 EVEN Tsp. per gallon, I also you Green Planets Massive @5ml Per gallon week 2 on. And once a week I will do a light flush which consists of hygrozyme, cal mag, and Amino Aide.

Any other questions or comments please post!


----------



## silusbotwin (Aug 31, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> GQView attachment 2315279
> AnesthesiaView attachment 2315280View attachment 2315282View attachment 2315283
> Close up GQView attachment 2315284View attachment 2315285
> DawgFireView attachment 2315286
> ...


You've got skills. Seems to me like you should be putting them to more use like a larger area. Great work. I usually just keep my mouth shut if I have nothing nice to sat so I hope you know this is sincere. I have no problem telling you that your plants are healthier than most plants I see on here. Thats why I'm always quiet  I usually have nothing nice to say


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 31, 2012)

silusbotwin said:


> You've got skills. Seems to me like you should be putting them to more use like a larger area. Great work. I usually just keep my mouth shut if I have nothing nice to sat so I hope you know this is sincere. I have no problem telling you that your plants are healthier than most plants I see on here. Thats why I'm always quiet  I usually have nothing nice to say


A buddy and I are actually building out a 20x20x20 building. We will be running 8k watts, bare bulb of course. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## medhed (Aug 31, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> My medium is Canna Coco, which is the third time I have re-used the medium. Each time it was allowed to sit for at least a week and was amended with Root Bloom (Premium Endomycorrhizae and Bacterial Inoculant)
> 
> My base nutrient is Maxi-Bloom @ 1 EVEN Tsp. per gallon, I also you Green Planets Massive @5ml Per gallon week 2 on. And once a week I will do a light flush which consists of hygrozyme, cal mag, and Amino Aide.
> 
> Any questions or comments please ask.


SB,

Exact dimensions I have available, maybe 7' high in a tent. Following with great interest. Is there a previous thread with the specifics of your room? 

Initially planned to soil grow, but your plants are bitchin'. Figure it might be time to get smart on what you're doing. I'd appreciate any advice. Also, what are those planter sizes and # of plants in there now? Thanks.

mh


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 31, 2012)

medhed said:


> SB,
> 
> Exact dimensions I have available, maybe 7' high in a tent. Following with great interest. Is there a previous thread with the specifics of your room?
> 
> ...


mh is this your first grow? If so I would highly recommend soil, specifically fox farm ocean Forrest ammended 30% with big a chunky perlite. Also do not feed for the first two weeks. Straight Ph,ed water for the ocean Forrest. My container size is 3 gallons. I have 7 plants in my room now, but I think 6 would be best. If you need more info just ask!


----------



## medhed (Aug 31, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> mh is this your first grow? If so I would highly recommend soil, specifically fox farm ocean Forrest ammended 30% with big a chunky perlite. Also do not feed for the first two weeks. Straight Ph,ed water for the ocean Forrest. My container size is 3 gallons. I have 7 plants in my room now, but I think 6 would be best. If you need more info just ask!


2nd grow. FF user, soil and nutes, i understand they run hot. anymore, it's tough to find chunky perlite around here, is there a suitable sub...? or i can prolly order online. if 6 is ideal, might use remaining soil and side by side a few following your example. or, will stick with OF, as you recommend. what about bigger pots? appears your girls are backed up against reflectix, how close will you allow them to a bare 1000w? Thanks muchly


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Aug 31, 2012)

subbed looks tasty!


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 31, 2012)

medhed said:


> 2nd grow. FF user, soil and nutes, i understand they run hot. anymore, it's tough to find chunky perlite around here, is there a suitable sub...? or i can prolly order online. if 6 is ideal, might use remaining soil and side by side a few following your example. or, will stick with OF, as you recommend. what about bigger pots? appears your girls are backed up against reflectix, how close will you allow them to a bare 1000w? Thanks muchly


Well if it is your second grow I think you might be ok running coco. Just remember it has NO nutrient value. Also water when the top of the coco turns a light brown. I would grab a 2.2lb bag of maxi bloom from your local hydro store (about 20 bucks) Drip Clean from House and garden and some canna coco. The canna coco is 20 bucks a bag, but its the best coco hands down. You will need two bags for six, three gallon containers. In coco bigger pots are not necessary, you want to be watering the coco everyday if possible and 5 gallon pots stay saturated too long for plants under 4 ft IME. If you have a fan under the bulb you could get as close as 12" which is where one of my anesthesia's is at. I do not reccomend this and I think 30" from the main stem is best.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Aug 31, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> subbed looks tasty!


Thanks man, I hope I provide a decent show.


----------



## Magic Rabbit (Sep 1, 2012)

They look fuckin great.


----------



## medhed (Sep 3, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Well if it is your second grow I think you might be ok running coco. Just remember it has NO nutrient value. Also water when the top of the coco turns a light brown. I would grab a 2.2lb bag of maxi bloom from your local hydro store (about 20 bucks) Drip Clean from House and garden and some canna coco. The canna coco is 20 bucks a bag, but its the best coco hands down. You will need two bags for six, three gallon containers. In coco bigger pots are not necessary, you want to be watering the coco everyday if possible and 5 gallon pots stay saturated too long for plants under 4 ft IME. If you have a fan under the bulb you could get as close as 12" which is where one of my anesthesia's is at. I do not reccomend this and I think 30" from the main stem is best.


Thanks for the lamp distance info.
Any other substitute for chunky perlite?
Just to confirm nutes: Maxi-Bloom, Green Planets Massive, hygrozyme, cal mag, and Amino Aide. Do you have a brand suggestion on cal mag and Amino Aide, as well as amounts? Thank you.

Ventilation and temps will be my challenge. Had a larger tent before and have a Can 50 Combo which at first glance is a bit much, yet with a speed controller might do the trick. http://htgsupply.com/Product-Can-50-Combo.asp

Wonder if you might provide a vid or pics showing off your set-up, along with vent, intake, outflow, and what fans you're using?

Thanks, again.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2012)

If his coco is high quality he should water daily, more if he can afford the time.

It should maintain a really good level of aeration for the plants, it's why many folks swear by it.

Water daily at a minimum with coco.

It's hydroponic and has an affinity for Cal/Mag. Most coco specific nutes have extra cal/mag.


Looking forward to seeing how this grow turns out.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 3, 2012)

medhed said:


> Thanks for the lamp distance info.
> Any other substitute for chunky perlite?
> Just to confirm nutes: Maxi-Bloom, Green Planets Massive, hygrozyme, cal mag, and Amino Aide. Do you have a brand suggestion on cal mag and Amino Aide, as well as amounts? Thank you.
> 
> ...


MH, When I get a chance I will snap some pics of everything you asked. You can substitute hydroton for perlite, or Lava rocks, or Grow Stones from botanicare. Skip the amino aide, it is super expensive and just grab some Maxi Crop liquid seaweed. I will be using that instead of Amino Aide here in a little bit. As far as Cal Mag I have only used Botanicare's CalMag+ Used the cal mag @10 ml per gallon during the weekly flush, and the recommended dosage of Maxi crop Seaweed, and 5ml Per Gallon of hygrozyme. Use only those three products during your weekly flush. For your Daily or Bi-Daily feedings in flower use the Maxi-Bloom and Massive only. I do this because Hygrozyme, Cal Mag, and Amino Aide or seaweed together create a "funk" in my reservoir if left for more than 1 or 2 days. Are you going to run soil or Coco? During veg feed Maxi-Bloom @ 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 3, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If his coco is high quality he should water daily, more if he can afford the time.
> 
> It should maintain a really good level of aeration for the plants, it's why many folks swear by it.
> 
> ...


Yea I water daily during flower, Coco actually only retains Calcium. I also thought the same thing. MaximumYield posted a study and during diffferent tests it showed the coco hogs calcium not Magnesium. http://maximumyield.com/component/k2/item/379-know-what-you-grow-in


----------



## DrGribble (Sep 4, 2012)

I agree, videos are a nice touch... I have kind of a bitter sweet feeling about that though, I have a very nice video camera and some other video gadgets and love taking and editing videos, only issue is It's nice to be known for what you create and I would have to make a more anonymous YouTube account to really feel ok about posting videos. I'd like to do it as well but if things blew up it would suck not being able to take credit for things... I am a legal medical grower but it's still not something you want your name attached to.

Nice grow by the way, looking good... kind of similar to how I wanted to do my vertical setup... might still do it, undecided but it's almost time to think about it.


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 4, 2012)

DrGribble said:


> I agree, videos are a nice touch... I have kind of a bitter sweet feeling about that though, I have a very nice video camera and some other video gadgets and love taking and editing videos, only issue is It's nice to be known for what you create and I would have to make a more anonymous YouTube account to really feel ok about posting videos. I'd like to do it as well but if things blew up it would suck not being able to take credit for things... I am a legal medical grower but it's still not something you want your name attached to.
> 
> Nice grow by the way, looking good... kind of similar to how I wanted to do my vertical setup... might still do it, undecided but it's almost time to think about it.


yeah, I dont even know how safe this site is, I can tell you play it on the down-low, because you only have 20 posts, I respect that


----------



## medhed (Sep 5, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> MH, When I get a chance I will snap some pics of everything you asked. You can substitute hydroton for perlite, or Lava rocks, or Grow Stones from botanicare. Skip the amino aide, it is super expensive and just grab some Maxi Crop liquid seaweed. I will be using that instead of Amino Aide here in a little bit. As far as Cal Mag I have only used Botanicare's CalMag+ Used the cal mag @10 ml per gallon during the weekly flush, and the recommended dosage of Maxi crop Seaweed, and 5ml Per Gallon of hygrozyme. Use only those three products during your weekly flush. For your Daily or Bi-Daily feedings in flower use the Maxi-Bloom and Massive only. I do this because Hygrozyme, Cal Mag, and Amino Aide or seaweed together create a "funk" in my reservoir if left for more than 1 or 2 days. Are you going to run soil or Coco? During veg feed Maxi-Bloom @ 1/2 tsp per gallon.


*
"...together create a "funk" in my reservoir ..." *Do you mean in a "hempy bucket?"

Set-up pics or included in next vid, no matter...lookin' forward, Thanks. *Thanks for rounding out your coco regime*. 

Once set-up, plan to use up remaining FF soil and that'll prolly leave room for a couple 3gal. coco pots, too. Ideally set-up complete within next month or two at outside. Gettin' antsy to pop some beans soon. Med user, so indicas/hybrids of course, yet I'd like to train at least one landrace sativa on a screen along one side. Results here will give me a better idea about this. 

How long did you veg and why? Does coco and/or planning for 3gal. coco call for min's/max's, different considerations, etc.? I'd appreciate any insight. Thanks

Also, watched your first video and noticed you cloned directly into coco? If so, with pretty good success? How cool is that.

Finally,

To SB and All: What's the trick to light-free intake? Does passive suffice in this size tent? 

*Great thread**.

*Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 5, 2012)

medhed said:


> *
> "...together create a "funk" in my reservoir ..." *Do you mean in a "hempy bucket?"


No I mean when I mix up all of the nutrients together in a separate 5 gal bucket to water the plants.



medhed said:


> Set-up pics or included in next vid, no matter...lookin' forward, Thanks. *Thanks for rounding out your coco regime*.


I get mt camera back Saturday, so an update will come around then.



medhed said:


> How long did you veg and why? Does coco and/or planning for 3gal. coco call for min's/max's, different considerations, etc.? I'd appreciate any insight. Thanks


I veg for however long my plants are flowering for. So 8 weeks total including two weeks for rooting. Veg time all depends on your space and how many plants you run.


medhed said:


> Also, watched your first video and noticed you cloned directly into coco? If so, with pretty good success? How cool is that.


----------



## KrAzEo (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice!!!!! Pics would be cool too


----------



## medhed (Sep 8, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> No I mean when I mix up all of the nutrients together in a separate 5 gal bucket to water the plants.
> 
> I veg for however long my plants are flowering for. So 8 weeks total including two weeks for rooting. Veg time all depends on your space and how many plants you run.


Thanks for the reply and clarification. 

Vent Question: 1st grow, I had the luxury of blacking-out the entire room that my tent was in. Now, with lights-out during the day, I'm curious to know ideal way to achieve "light-free" vent intake. Some quick reading suggested 90degree bend in PVC pipe, in which case am I bound by the diameter of the intake port? I am open to suggestions. How is yours set-up? 

Also cloning in coco, do you simply place in coco and water daily? Thanks, again.

Seems there's a few of us lookin' forward to pics/vid.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 8, 2012)

medhed said:


> Thanks for the reply and clarification.
> 
> Vent Question: 1st grow, I had the luxury of blacking-out the entire room that my tent was in. Now, with lights-out during the day, I'm curious to know ideal way to achieve "light-free" vent intake. Some quick reading suggested 90degree bend in PVC pipe, in which case am I bound by the diameter of the intake port? I am open to suggestions. How is yours set-up?
> 
> ...


MH, as far as intake goes this is how mine is setup.


On the other side of the reflectix is a window, and at the end of the vent is my intake fan. I also have a 6" passive intake. (Just a 6" hole in the cieling of the room)
Turns are your best bet for trapping light. However it does restrict air flow. You can take some flex duct and run it in some loops and your problem is solved. Just remember to have a bigger intake fans. You could awlays put a reducer on your ducting to go from 6" fan down to 4" Duct.

When I clone in coco I water the coco with some thrive alive B1 @ 8ml per gallon, and saturate the coco until I get a little run off out of the bottom. Then I dip the cutting in some clonex, and insert directly into the coco. Make sure you have ATLEAST 2 nodes buried in the coco. Then I do not water until the plants are rooted out of the bottom of the cup which is about 10 days. Very simple.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 9, 2012)

FINALLY snapped some pics. Day 33 of flower.
Anesthesia
DawFire
GQ


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;CXCC_umFIyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXCC_umFIyo[/video]


----------



## medhed (Sep 17, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Turns are your best bet for trapping light. You can take some flex duct and run it in some loops and your problem is solved. Just remember to have a bigger intake fans.


Brilliantly simple. I have plenty of flex duct and the canna filter will provide a surplus of intake.




Sebastien Blades said:


> When I clone in coco I water the coco with some thrive alive B1 @ 8ml per gallon, and saturate the coco until I get a little run off out of the bottom. Then I dip the cutting in some clonex, and insert directly into the coco. Make sure you have ATLEAST 2 nodes buried in the coco. Then I do not water until the plants are rooted out of the bottom of the cup which is about 10 days.


Thanks for clone advice. To confirm, "about 10 days?" What sized container do you recommend for each clone? It seems to me the coco will dry out long before 10 days.


Re: Germinating. I'd appreciate how you use coco when starting a bean. Will rock wool cubes work and then place them into a larger container of coco?

Also, for a perpetual garden...I will guess you have others vegging at the moment?

Great pics/video...lookin' forward to next updates.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is an update for you all. Day 41 of flower.
[video=youtube;gOjf5Q2z4wA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOjf5Q2z4wA&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 18, 2012)

medhed said:


> Brilliantly simple. I have plenty of flex duct and the canna filter will provide a surplus of intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MH, the clones do not dry out within those 10 days. I also spray inside my tub when I first put the clones in. I use plastic cups, the 16oz ones.
In the following video you can see how I clone: [video=youtube;DAWrodMRLFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAWrodMRLFc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
As far as germinating goes I use the paper towel method and then straight into damp coco. 

Yes I do have plants vegging at the moment, it is actually way over crowded right now!


----------



## medhed (Sep 20, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> MH, the clones do not dry out within those 10 days. I also spray inside my tub when I first put the clones in. I use plastic cups, the 16oz ones.
> 
> As far as germinating goes I use the paper towel method and then straight into damp coco.
> 
> Yes I do have plants vegging at the moment, it is actually way over crowded right now!


As always, thanks for the reply, info and the updates. So, essentially once your seeds crack you drop into coco or is it easy/soft enough to let them extend out a bit?

Am diggin' this thread ... seems quite simple and I'm lookin' forward to trying a coco grow. 

Right now my veg area has only larger cfl's. Have you found it worthwhile using a 400w?


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 20, 2012)

Where'd you get grape quake? Sounds like a badass cross


----------



## UGGEB420 (Sep 20, 2012)

hey bro quick suggestion you should put a treles on ur wals and veg it up againts the wall you will notice that the lower buds become main colas and all ur colas will be uniform and the same, just a suggestion bro liking the grow


----------



## powerslide (Sep 20, 2012)

how about a video running your hands through some coco. I am in an area where the grow shops can't get it and i would have to ship to the house. A little nervous about that especially never having saw the stuff before and being unsure of how much different it is to my roots coco palms or botanicare coco. Everything i read talks about being able to water daily and its not possible for me i think they would drown feel like my stuff has alot of pyth. I searched out a pet store and found some stuff to mix in that is more fiberous.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 21, 2012)

medhed said:


> As always, thanks for the reply, info and the updates. So, essentially once your seeds crack you drop into coco or is it easy/soft enough to let them extend out a bit?
> 
> Am diggin' this thread ... seems quite simple and I'm lookin' forward to trying a coco grow.
> 
> Right now my veg area has only larger cfl's. Have you found it worthwhile using a 400w?


MH,
Yes once the seeds crack I drop them in wet coco. I wait until the seeds have a tail that is about 1/8th of an inch long (Give or take.)
The 400w does great in my setup, my veg room is about 3x3x6 and the 400w does great. As long as you can manage the heat, more intense light will always do you good.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 21, 2012)

powerslide said:


> how about a video running your hands through some coco. I am in an area where the grow shops can't get it and i would have to ship to the house. A little nervous about that especially never having saw the stuff before and being unsure of how much different it is to my roots coco palms or botanicare coco. Everything i read talks about being able to water daily and its not possible for me i think they would drown feel like my stuff has alot of pyth. I searched out a pet store and found some stuff to mix in that is more fiberous.


My coco has alot of Pyth also, not too much fibers. I have thought about adding some coco chips to add more aeration. I do not water every day, some days I will water back to back but not too often. I water when the top of the coco turns a lighter brown. If you use the botanicare aeration formula you probably will be able to water everyday. The key to watering everday is to water in small amounts. If you use the stuff from the pet store, make sure you wash it thoroughly.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 21, 2012)

UGGEB420 said:


> hey bro quick suggestion you should put a treles on ur wals and veg it up againts the wall you will notice that the lower buds become main colas and all ur colas will be uniform and the same, just a suggestion bro liking the grow


Great suggestion, but I have no time for vegging in my flower room. I only veg in my veg room. Maybe it will be worth while to throw it up for the stretch? Thanks for the suggestion, I am always down to learn!


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 21, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Where'd you get grape quake? Sounds like a badass cross


I got some seeds from a grower here in the PNW.


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 21, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> I got some seeds from a grower here in the PNW.


Shit if they're anything like the other growers from the PNW I know those are gonna be some kick ass seeds/plants  I got cheesequake running now and one grape apollo seedling that hasn't sexed yet... maybe they'll end up crossed  That actually sounds like a pretty badass cross as well.


----------



## powerslide (Sep 22, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> My coco has alot of Pyth also, not too much fibers. I have thought about adding some coco chips to add more aeration. I do not water every day, some days I will water back to back but not too often. I water when the top of the coco turns a lighter brown. If you use the botanicare aeration formula you probably will be able to water everyday. The key to watering everday is to water in small amounts. If you use the stuff from the pet store, make sure you wash it thoroughly.


Yeah it Was really dirty. I thought you were using canna and everyone talks how great it is. I just knew it had a lot of fiber


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 22, 2012)

powerslide said:


> Yeah it Was really dirty. I thought you were using canna and everyone talks how great it is. I just knew it had a lot of fiber


You are right, I am using canna coco. It is great, but still not enough fiber IMO. My veg plants are in the bio bizz coco mix, and it is equal to canna.


----------



## medhed (Sep 22, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> MH,
> Yes once the seeds crack I drop them in wet coco. I wait until the seeds have a tail that is about 1/8th of an inch long (Give or take.)
> The 400w does great in my setup, my veg room is about 3x3x6 and the 400w does great. As long as you can manage the heat, more intense light will always do you good.


That's what I wondered...how long the tail, etc. Thanks.




Sebastien Blades said:


> You are right, I am using canna coco. It is great, but still not enough fiber IMO. My veg plants are in the bio bizz coco mix, and it is equal to canna.


Good to know. Cheers,


----------



## inspired333 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey man - your grow looks really good! Good job on the vert. So, you're in a 4x4 room eh? Maybe I don't need to worry about a 5x5 tent with a vert setup then..? Hah.
How many plants ya got arranged around the bulb? Someone recently suggested that putting three (or even four) plants around the bulb would be a waste and that I should have at _least _12..lol..? I think 3 to 6 would be fine. Whatta you think?

Your girls look chunky at day 22 man.
Peace.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 24, 2012)

Get a 5x5 if you can. It's worth it. 4x4 is a little tight on the canopy.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 25, 2012)

inspired333 said:


> Hey man - your grow looks really good! Good job on the vert. So, you're in a 4x4 room eh? Maybe I don't need to worry about a 5x5 tent with a vert setup then..? Hah.
> How many plants ya got arranged around the bulb? Someone recently suggested that putting three (or even four) plants around the bulb would be a waste and that I should have at _least _12..lol..? I think 3 to 6 would be fine. Whatta you think?
> 
> Your girls look chunky at day 22 man.
> Peace.


Thank you,
I have 7 plants now. Its working out ok. The number of plants you have really depends on your veg time. However I think 6 or 7 would be good.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 26, 2012)

Alright guys, its that time again. Day 50 and the plants have been getting just plain water for a week now.
[video=youtube;NIWsmwEriTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIWsmwEriTc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## medhed (Sep 27, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Alright guys, its that time again. Day 50 and the plants have been getting just plain water for a week now.
> 
> View attachment 2350995View attachment 2350996View attachment 2350997View attachment 2350998View attachment 2350999View attachment 2351000


meant to ask earlier...do you use a bubbler in your reservoir to help oxygenate the solution? 

also, is 3-weeks-out fairly standard time-frame to begin flush...seems a bit early to me for water only. lookin' forward to insight... 

Garden is lookin' killer. How's the fragrance...?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 27, 2012)

medhed said:


> meant to ask earlier...do you use a bubbler in your reservoir to help oxygenate the solution?
> 
> also, is 3-weeks-out fairly standard time-frame to begin flush...seems a bit early to me for water only. lookin' forward to insight...
> 
> Garden is lookin' killer. How's the fragrance...?


Yes I use a small air pump to keep the rez fresh. Flushing really is a personal preference. Some people do not flush at all, some go one week, some two. I have found that three weeks works best for me in this room. The room kinda smells sweet and skunky...


----------



## medhed (Sep 28, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Yes I use a small air pump to keep the rez fresh.


Wud have guessed as much, but just to confirm...good to know. Thanks.




Sebastien Blades said:


> Flushing really is a personal preference. Some people do not flush at all, some go one week, some two. I have found that three weeks works best for me in this room. The room kinda smells sweet and skunky...


Welpp. I am asking/following your grow cuz mine will be nearly exact sans a couple of soil pots. iirc, i flushed my 1st grow (soil) 2 weeks out. Why do you prefer 3 weeks? Does coco determine this...your strains...?

As always, diggin' your thread.


----------



## medhed (Sep 28, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Thank you,
> I have 7 plants now. Its working out ok. The number of plants you have really depends on your veg time. However I think 6 or 7 would be good.


Are you finding space around the perimeter? iirc, earlier you'd said you might drop back 1 plant...please elaborate. Cheers,


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 28, 2012)

you got some boulders there man


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 28, 2012)

medhed said:


> Wud have guessed as much, but just to confirm...good to know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just based off of past grows in this room, I was not getting the complete yellowing of the fans leaves.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 28, 2012)

medhed said:


> Are you finding space around the perimeter? iirc, earlier you'd said you might drop back 1 plant...please elaborate. Cheers,


6 is optimal in my room, but as you can see in my video's there is room on the back wall. If someone had a little more room, a plant can be placed in that vacant area.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 28, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> you got some boulders there man


Thanks man, I am happy with how they are coming along.


----------



## medhed (Sep 29, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> 6 is optimal in my room, but as you can see in my video's there is room on the back wall. If someone had a little more room, a plant can be placed in that vacant area.



Will allow for a trellis or some other form of training, especially since i plan at least one sativa/sativa dominant strain.

SB, mite as well include everything here lol. i had a spider mite infestation last grow. any advice on how to avoid this in the future?

THAT ... and mold/fungi, too. i wud appreciate ANY advice. 

Finally, wud hanging a Parabolic Dome/Reflector well above the lamp be worth trying?

Thanks muchly,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Sep 29, 2012)

medhed said:


> Will allow for a trellis or some other form of training, especially since i plan at least one sativa/sativa dominant strain.
> 
> SB, mite as well include everything here lol. i had a spider mite infestation last grow. any advice on how to avoid this in the future?
> 
> ...


Well I have no experience with spider mites, thankfully. However I do treat ALL of my plants in veg with this:
I only spray in veg though, DO NOT use in flower. Preferably spray when they are fairly young so there is no residue left by the time you harvest.

I am not sure about the reflector, it will probably just keep the heat trapped down low instead of allowing it to rise up and away.


----------



## kndge9584 (Oct 3, 2012)

*This is my first vertical grow, more or less a test run for bigger things. The room is 4x4x6*


----------



## powerslide (Oct 6, 2012)

medhed said:


> Will allow for a trellis or some other form of training, especially since i plan at least one sativa/sativa dominant strain.
> 
> SB, mite as well include everything here lol. i had a spider mite infestation last grow. any advice on how to avoid this in the future?
> 
> ...


I swear by the no pest strips. I just hang one in the room at the start of the grow and replace at the start of the next. Never had a bug problem since. Some people say they are bad i cant tell any difference in the buds, i only spend about 1hr every 1-2days in my room.


----------



## cornutz (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome job! I'm thinking of running 4x1000w bare bulbs next grow. What was your final yield if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 8, 2012)

cornutz said:


> Awesome job! I'm thinking of running 4x1000w bare bulbs next grow. What was your final yield if you dont mind me asking..


Thanks! I do not know the yield yet, they just came down the other day.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, the all came down @ day 60. I did not seem to get much of a fade to the plants this time.. IDK why, Fed them straight water for three weeks. I got run-off each time, watered every other day. The JackBerry however seems to have a nice yellowing off. I am drying them at the new spot, and I show the progress there at the end of the video. 


[video=youtube;cFkSb3IMyzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFkSb3IMyzk&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Oct 9, 2012)

that grape quake looks killer


----------



## medhed (Oct 9, 2012)

powerslide said:


> I swear by the no pest strips. I just hang one in the room at the start of the grow and replace at the start of the next. Never had a bug problem since. Some people say they are bad i cant tell any difference in the buds, i only spend about 1hr every 1-2days in my room.


good tip...Thanks.


----------



## medhed (Oct 9, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Well, the all came down @ day 60. I did not seem to get much of a fade to the plants this time.. IDK why, Fed them straight water for three weeks. I got run-off each time, watered every other day. The JackBerry however seems to have a nice yellowing off. I am drying them at the new spot, and I show the progress there at the end of the video.


SB, other questions came to mind:

1. How high is the lite, in general? How far away from top canopy/bottom plants?

2. How much Trimming do you do? If so, when?

3. Do you use any teas or molasses?

_edit

_4. How about adding CO2 by fermenting sugar water...ever heard of it?

5. Except with your clones, do you do/recommend any foliar misting or foliar feeding?

6. Have you grown any organic? Does coco lend itself to growing organic? If so, how?

7. Finally, how about a top shelf/placement of plants to make use of the light above...?

This is every question that comes to mind. I appreciate your time and consideration. I am getting ready to buy a bale and get started. 

Are you starting another thread?


Thanks for the grow thread.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 9, 2012)

medhed said:


> SB, other questions came to mind:
> 
> 1. How high is the lite, in general? How far away from top canopy/bottom plants?
> 
> ...


1) The light is about 18" high right now
2) I trim off anything that will not get direct light, over a 5 day period. I start on day 18 or so.
3) No teas or mollases for me, I have thought about using Budswell though. It is a liquid bat guano
4) Yes I have heard of it, I am thinking of using the bags from the grow store though. Basically organic fermentation causing co2 to expell.
5) I would recommend foliar feeding if you have the time. I do not do it myself. Canna Boost would be good here.
6) I Have done one organic grow in soil, but did not like the taste of the final product. Yes you can grow organic in coco, it can be ammended with all of the good stuff I.E. (Bat guano, Worm castings, Azomite, Blood and bone meal... ETC.)
7) I have thought about a shelf system, but I just simply do not have enough room.

I may start another thread, depending on how busy I get.

Thanks for hanging around this grow. I hope to get some dry shots up as soon as its all ready.


----------



## medhed (Oct 9, 2012)

1. How high is the lite, in general? How far away from top canopy/bottom plants?



Sebastien Blades said:


> 1) The light is about 18" high right now


18" above the top canopy? This prolly checks with a 1000w lamp, but wud like to confirm. Thanks.

I appreciate the above reply, included answers and added info. I've thoroughly enjoyed your thread and watching the progress.

Please let me know if you start another, either by posting here or via E-mail.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 10, 2012)

medhed said:


> 1. How high is the lite, in general? How far away from top canopy/bottom plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, 18'' from the floor.


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

Good looking plants and great looking buds. Smoke ?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 15, 2012)

Mashew said:


> Good looking plants and great looking buds. Smoke ?


 Still drying, will get some dry shots up when they are done.


----------



## medhed (Oct 16, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> ... 18'' from the floor.


Roger that, Thanks. 

Waiting for Smoke Reports and very curious about Total Yield, as well.

*Cheers to you SB...Cheers! 

*


----------



## P.H. Downes (Oct 16, 2012)

very nice...


----------



## WORKHORSE (Oct 20, 2012)

this thread is awesome you should check out this grow at icmag

https://www.icmag.com/modules/ICStrainguide/index.php?eop=showreport&id=341

^ plants vertical using a 600 Watt HPS ave 4.5 OZ a plant overall got 756 grams over 1.3 G/pw


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 21, 2012)

WORKHORSE said:


> this thread is awesome you should check out this grow at icmag
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/modules/ICStrainguide/index.php?eop=showreport&id=341
> 
> ^ plants vertical using a 600 Watt HPS ave 4.5 OZ a plant overall got 756 grams over 1.3 G/pw


That is a nice yield, I do think I would be able to yield more from a 600.. But I would like to get the 1000w nailed down. Hiis flower time is also 17 days longer than I like. How long did he veg?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 21, 2012)

medhed said:


> Roger that, Thanks.
> 
> Waiting for Smoke Reports and very curious about Total Yield, as well.
> 
> ...


Final yield was 14 oz. about my average in this room. I could do a few things better, like trimming the plants less aggressively. I also need to be bringing in more fresh air. I will be upgrading to a 6" valuline intake on a speed controller. Also growing from seed kills my yield some. Cant wait to grow all from clone, and do one strain at a time..


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 21, 2012)

2nd Attempt
​Figured I would give the vertical grow another shot. I feel like I could of trimmed a little less, and more efficiently. I do think that this way is the best for my room, unless I was going to run more plants in a SOG style. Well here is round 2...
[video=youtube;TdZDOxxDERo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdZDOxxDERo[/video]


----------



## medhed (Oct 22, 2012)

[SIZE=7 said:


> Well here is round 2...
> [/SIZE]


Continue *SUBSCRIBED*....

Small pots this grow...the smaller ones might be rootbound by Week 8/Week 9...?

Have you done any trimming yet?

Also, 600watt bulb was mentioned as a better size...? Is this because you can move it closer to canopy/floor...?

Thanks muchly,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 22, 2012)

medhed said:


> Continue *SUBSCRIBED*....
> 
> Small pots this grow...the smaller ones might be rootbound by Week 8/Week 9...?
> 
> ...


Yes smaller pots on a few, just to test out the yield. I do not think they will be root bound, the plants stop making a root system once they start to go heavy into bud production. 

I did some light trimming this morning, focusing on the bottom of each plant. I will continue to remove budsites not in direct light over the next week or so.

I think the 600 will be better in the summer time. If I do not yield more this time than last, I will switch to a 600. My logic is that the light may be TOO intense being so close, but this grow will tell the truth.


----------



## medhed (Oct 24, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> I did some light trimming this morning, focusing on the bottom of each plant. I will continue to remove budsites not in direct light over the next week or so.


Thanks for your reply. I'm a novice grower and especially trimming. If you have the time, before and after pics/video when you trim next would be great.

Thanks, again. lookin' forward to thread and added insight.

Cheers,


----------



## Slab (Oct 26, 2012)

it looks like a third of the floor space is going unused, would it not be best to use a horizontal bare config?


thanks for the pruning part of the vid, the way you used your hand to demonstrate was very effective. also great choons in the vids. 

I am at some of the same cross roads. ( pot size, veg time, plant count, fresh air, yeilds etc.) running a 1000 vert also, looking forward to your next run


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 26, 2012)

Slab said:


> it looks like a third of the floor space is going unused, would it not be best to use a horizontal bare config?
> 
> 
> thanks for the pruning part of the vid, the way you used your hand to demonstrate was very effective. also great choons in the vids.
> ...


Hey slab,
I used to run horizontal barebulb and my best yield that way was 15 oz off of 2 plants. That was after about three grows in this room that way, and I felt Like I maxed out the yield that way. If I ran like 50 small plants I could probably hit 1.5lbs easy in a horizontal setup. However I am keeping my plant count within the legal limit. I will post a vid of when I used to grow horizontal. 

I am glad I could help you, and I appreciate feedback like this. Hopefully I will hit my 1.5lb goal this run..
Anyway here is one of my old HORIZONTAL open bulb grows.

[video=youtube;eBp6hPQQmrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBp6hPQQmrc&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Slab (Oct 28, 2012)

did that short anestia produce much?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 28, 2012)

Slab said:


> did that short anestia produce much?


Maybe 1.5 oz. What killed me that grow was one of the JackBerry seedlings yielding only 1/2 oz.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 29, 2012)

Alright, so here is the weekly update. No problems to report, I will add my PK Booster tomorrow.
[video=youtube;MTv83y73o08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTv83y73o08&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Oct 30, 2012)

cool grow dude. I'm a 600w scrogger, and have been looking into going vertical for some time now. vertical scrog on this would be sick.

are you doing any JackBerry this round?


----------



## Slab (Oct 31, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Maybe 1.5 oz. What killed me that grow was one of the JackBerry seedlings yielding only 1/2 oz.


those couple of dogs kept you from making your goal weight, i am learning that indicas are a quick route to making hash.

regarding this run ; those 1 gallons are going to be so thirsty during full flower. I using bubble ponics under my soil pots, during full flower (c4)they drink couple gallons a day.
you might be able to get away with letting them sit in their run off and give them a light watering when you can get to them at the end of the day. 
humidity might become a concern.
A rope wick into a closed water source is a thought also.

Loving those chemo genetics, what is the flowering time for that 91 cross ?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 31, 2012)

Slab said:


> those couple of dogs kept you from making your goal weight, i am learning that indicas are a quick route to making hash.
> 
> regarding this run ; those 1 gallons are going to be so thirsty during full flower. I using bubble ponics under my soil pots, during full flower (c4)they drink couple gallons a day.
> you might be able to get away with letting them sit in their run off and give them a light watering when you can get to them at the end of the day.
> ...


All of the stains are done at 60 days. 65 would not hurt though.. remember that coco holds a lot of moisture, even if it looks dry it still has moisture. I am a little worried though, but it is trial and error right now. If I have to I will put a tray under it and just water from the bottom.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 3, 2012)

What's up, rollitup?
Here is the day 28 update.
[video=youtube;RqOR97jpVoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqOR97jpVoQ&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## medhed (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey SB, do you have an optimal RH range to try and stay within during flower?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 4, 2012)

medhed said:


> Hey SB, do you have an optimal RH range to try and stay within during flower?


I try to keep it between 40% and 50%


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 5, 2012)

You're using Canna nutes, correct? I've found they're a bit high in N, at least the coco lineup. Assuming you follow their directions anyway (and mix 1:1).


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 5, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> You're using Canna nutes, correct? I've found they're a bit high in N, at least the coco lineup. Assuming you follow their directions anyway (and mix 1:1).


I was using canna, but i stopped about 2 grows ago. I am now using maxibloom. The only additive i have used so far is beastie bloomz at 1/4 of a tsp per gallon. In the future i would like to implement bud xl from house and garden and boost from canna.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 13, 2012)

Day 36.. I am not sure if I like the new camera or not. I might try one video without the glasses over the camera. I am not using Green Planets Massive this round, and I think I may en up with smaller buds this time. There are still 23 days left though, but the true results will come once I get a dry product from this round.

[video=youtube;i6UyAUBgnvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6UyAUBgnvA&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 13, 2012)

is there anyway u can post pictures of ur actual setup? i was curious about going vert. but havent researched it enough to actually start one.


----------



## medhed (Nov 14, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> I try to keep it between 40% and 50%
> 
> I was using canna, but i stopped about 2 grows ago. I am now using maxibloom. The only additive i have used so far is beastie bloomz at 1/4 of a tsp per gallon. In the future i would like to implement bud xl from house and garden and boost from canna.


Thanks for the reply re: RH during flower. Does the same hold true for Veg?

Another request, please re-list your nutes regimen, including veg...? Thanks much.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 17, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> is there anyway u can post pictures of ur actual setup? i was curious about going vert. but havent researched it enough to actually start one.


My room is super simple.. Bulb in the middle, fan below, and filter/exhaust fan up top.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 17, 2012)

medhed said:


> Thanks for the reply re: RH during flower. Does the same hold true for Veg?
> 
> Another request, please re-list your nutes regimen, including veg...? Thanks much.
> 
> Cheers,


In veg you should/could have higher humidity. I Do not keep track of it, but since there are no buds to keep from mold ,humidity is not a huge issue. i only have an intake fan in my veg room, no exhaust. This helps keep humidity slightly higher, but heat can become an issue if the room is not in a cool spot. 
I use 1 tsp per gallon of maxibloom in veg and flower. In flower i do use some beauties bloomz and molasses. Molasses is only used 1 week before i start flushing, as a last carb push.I use 1/2 strength maxibloom on freshly rooted clones and seedlings. This is what i am using this round. I am trying to get a baseline to see if the other additives help at all.
y


----------



## medhed (Nov 18, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> My room is super simple.. Bulb in the middle, fan below, and filter/exhaust fan up top.


Thanks. Can you describe your Intake?

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 18, 2012)

medhed said:


> Thanks. Can you describe your Intake?
> 
> Cheers,


I have a 6" passive intake, ( just a 6" hole) and a 6" active intake ( 6'' duct booster fan)


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> My room is super simple.. Bulb in the middle, fan below, and filter/exhaust fan up top.


how did u mount the bulb? how is it hanging? have a vertical scrog setup but havent figured out how to mount the cooltube or bare bulb.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 18, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> how did u mount the bulb? how is it hanging? have a vertical scrog setup but havent figured out how to mount the cooltube or bare bulb.


It is hanging from a yoyo hanger. The sunlight supply one is the best. There is a hook in the ceiling which the yoyo hanger attaches to. The the rope part is wrapped around the socket area.


----------



## medhed (Nov 19, 2012)

wheels619 said:


> have a vertical scrog setup ......


would be great if you might post some pics, as i might have to start with a smaller set-up...Thanks muchly.Cheers,


----------



## medhed (Nov 19, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> I have a 6" passive intake, ( just a 6" hole) and a 6" active intake ( 6'' duct booster fan)


I understand this might be a repeat, yet thanks for posting again. Either way, I appreciate the info. Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 27, 2012)

Day 52 update.. Everything is looking great. Quality is A+, Hopefully the yield is better this time..
[video=youtube;DkTY7VcTEyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkTY7VcTEyA[/video]


----------



## Slab (Nov 28, 2012)

nice flowers SB!

got me re-reading the thread.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Nov 30, 2012)

Slab said:


> nice flowers SB!
> 
> got me re-reading the thread.


Thank bud. I appreciate you tagging along for the grow.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 6, 2012)

Great quality out of this run, I will post up some dried pics when they are ready. I will probably do a video going over each strain once dried also.


----------



## cochroach (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice rep bro


----------



## Woosaw (Dec 11, 2012)

Late but here for the show and what a show. I'm running a thow wow in a closet, vertical bare bulb. Only thing cooling it is outside air via 6" vortex. No exhaust. Temps are lovely this time of year so dropped all hoods. Amazing growth is wut I'm getting. If u ever wanna bounce info back and fourth lemme know.


----------



## MrAliens (Dec 11, 2012)

sick stuff well done you
mraliens


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely grow, strong work man!


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 12, 2012)

Im leaning towards going vert also. Ive seen some wicked grows with bare bulbs and realy simple set ups. I like to keep shit simple.

Nice grow boss and keep up the good work!


----------



## medhed (Dec 15, 2012)

Woosaw said:


> Late but here for the show and what a show. I'm running a thow wow in a closet, vertical bare bulb. Only thing cooling it is outside air via 6" vortex. No exhaust. Temps are lovely this time of year so dropped all hoods. Amazing growth is wut I'm getting. If u ever wanna bounce info back and fourth lemme know.


Thread is growin n gettin better. Please feel free to post pics of your room.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 15, 2012)

medhed said:


> Thread is growin n gettin better. Please feel free to post pics of your room.
> 
> Cheers,


Yea i would not mind seeing anyone's vert grow. Maybe we all could learn from one another. I have 9 plants this round but they only got a one week veg. I have another room going also and i have one 1k burning in the middle and two six hundreds up top. 13 plants total. Thanks for the comments and compliments everyone! If you have a question please feel free to ask.


----------



## Woosaw (Dec 19, 2012)

@medhed, thinking about dropping the thow wow, and switch her out for my 600watt phantom and drop another 400 watt bare bulb next to the sixer, and here's the reasoning, two semi donuts next to each other where the walls r utilized for vine like growth while maintaining 2 overlapping donuts, vert brightens the whole area intensifying the amt of light immediately next to and on leaves bcuz ther is no barrier hood blocking it. My ladies literally look brighter and so lush. I'm no pro but I hav spent many night and day studying the responses they hav toward lights and nutes. ESP environment. Wut does erry1 think, I can pull 2pz's n theory with the two 400's, also grams to watts is better with smaller wattage ne ways. Correct me if I'm wrong, any and all opinions theories and ESP first hand exp is welcome, Ur thoughts community please


----------



## medhed (Dec 20, 2012)

side by side, bare-bulb vertical? or, do you mean to separate the two with some horizontal distance...?


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 21, 2012)

I think Ill hang around for awhile, No pun intended. Im going to start my setup here shortly. Ill start a thread once Im started. This shit has my heart pounding as Ive only done hor for the last few yrs Ive been doing this. My idea is to hand my 1000w and fire it up, check light intensity up/down and all around. Then build a shelf to acomadate that. Im thinking I can do 12 or more in the space I have depending on veg. Then I am also thinking of hanging mesh so they can be trained in a fasion that will create a wall of green in a big ass circle...LOl

Have a great one Ill be back...Stomp!


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 21, 2012)

Fire!! this is the chem DD x Fire Alien


----------



## Evo8Emperor (Dec 22, 2012)

man that bud looks spectacular. A+. lol.


----------



## Stomper420 (Dec 22, 2012)

Fire is right!


----------



## burgertime2010 (Dec 22, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> If his coco is high quality he should water daily, more if he can afford the time. It should maintain a really good level of aeration for the plants, it's why many folks swear by it. Water daily at a minimum with coco. It's hydroponic and has an affinity for Cal/Mag. Most coco specific nutes have extra cal/mag. Do you deal with a lot of gnats?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 22, 2012)

Slab said:


> nice flowers SB!
> 
> got me re-reading the thread.





burgertime2010 said:


> OGEvilgenius said:
> 
> 
> > If his coco is high quality he should water daily, more if he can afford the time. It should maintain a really good level of aeration for the plants, it's why many folks swear by it. Water daily at a minimum with coco. It's hydroponic and has an affinity for Cal/Mag. Most coco specific nutes have extra cal/mag. Do you deal with a lot of gnats?
> ...


----------



## medhed (Dec 27, 2012)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Fire!! this is the chem DD x Fire Alien


SB,

please provide a quick break-down on your curing process. Thanks.

This is a great thread...well-worth re-reading. I book-marked it long ago. I'm a fan.

Do you have anything else in the works...? 

If so, please post for the rest of us to follow and learn.

Happy 2013.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 29, 2012)

medhed said:


> SB,
> 
> please provide a quick break-down on your curing process. Thanks.
> 
> ...


When i harvest i strip the plants of all big sun leaves, or anything without trichomes . I then hang it in individual branches about 20" in length. Then once they feel dry on the outside i place them in a brown paper bag for about a day. Then they go into jars, usually my buds are dry enough to keep them closed for 3 days. Then i check them daily.

I have another round going, 9 plants this time. They were vegged one week from transplant. It is looking to be my best one yet. I am still trying to figure out the best way to grow in this room and stay legal... I also popped some new seeds. Dj short blueberry x fire alien, and alien og x fire alien alien.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Dec 29, 2012)

Damn, very nice man! +rep

Going to have to try a vertical grow soon.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 30, 2012)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Damn, very nice man! +rep
> 
> Going to have to try a vertical grow soon.


Thanks caveman. You do not have to convert all at once.. Just put on of your bulbs vertical in the middle and leave the other two horizontal. IMO that is the best way to go.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Dec 30, 2012)

Some babies in the incubation chamber... Those are clones on the outside.


----------



## NugHunter (Jan 9, 2013)

very nice..love the buds


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 10, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Some babies in the incubation chamber... Those are clones on the outside.


seems like you got a case of weak stem you should make sure oyu have a light breeze over them and top off the cups with the longer limpy stems to help strenthen the stems up...

my 2¢


----------



## Slab (Jan 10, 2013)

what up SB! 

what was your thoughts on the 1 gal. pots?

sufficient for yield?


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 10, 2013)

NugHunter said:


> very nice..love the buds


Thank you! I appreciate you coming by.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 10, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> seems like you got a case of weak stem you should make sure oyu have a light breeze over them and top off the cups with the longer limpy stems to help strenthen the stems up...
> 
> my 2¢


Yea i do, however i am not worried about it at all. I bury the stems once i transplant, so no worries.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 10, 2013)

Slab said:


> what up SB!
> 
> what was your thoughts on the 1 gal. pots?
> 
> sufficient for yield?


Yo slab!
Yes the yields was equal to the three gallon strain vs strain. My current round is all one gallon, i will do my best to get you guys a Look at how the current run is going. Also i have concluded that hygrozyme DOES increase yield.

Around the 20th u will finally have my bigger room going!

Also hopefully this weekend i will get my hands a some ELITE cuts... Very excited.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally an update.. I hope you guys enjoy..
[video=youtube;KayKzYr2XGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KayKzYr2XGM[/video]


----------



## medhed (Jan 13, 2013)

Woosaw said:


> @medhed, thinking about dropping the thow wow, and switch her out for my 600watt phantom and drop another 400 watt bare bulb next to the sixer, and here's the reasoning, two semi donuts next to each other where the walls r utilized for vine like growth while maintaining 2 overlapping donuts, vert brightens the whole area intensifying the amt of light immediately next to and on leaves bcuz ther is no barrier hood blocking it. My ladies literally look brighter and so lush. I'm no pro but I hav spent many night and day studying the responses they hav toward lights and nutes. ESP environment. Wut does erry1 think, I can pull 2pz's n theory with the two 400's, also grams to watts is better with smaller wattage ne ways. Correct me if I'm wrong, any and all opinions theories and ESP first hand exp is welcome, Ur thoughts community please


Woosaw, am a noob BUT did notice SB recommended a combination of horizontal/vertical top of this page.


----------



## medhed (Jan 13, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> burgertime2010 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to deal with gnats when i was using royal gold coco. Every once in a while i will notice one or two but nothing serious. I can say that canna and bio biz coco are free of gnats from experience. *I also spray every month or so with need on the plants and coco surface as a preventive. *
> ...


----------



## medhed (Jan 13, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Thanks caveman. You do not have to convert all at once.. Just put on of your bulbs vertical in the middle and leave the other two horizontal. IMO that is the best way to go.


I missed the initial question. I'm curious how this helps when there's a fan REQUIRED in the center, along with plants and then...horizontal lights along the perimeter. Are the horizontals in-line cooled? 

Is this transitional to all Vert Grow... or are you suggesting a combination of the Vert/Horizontal? I'm prolly missing something. Thanks.






> When i harvest i strip the plants of all big sun leaves, or anything without trichomes . I then hang it in individual branches about 20" in length. Then once they feel dry on the outside i place them in a brown paper bag for about a day. Then they go into jars, usually my buds are dry enough to keep them closed for 3 days. Then i check them daily.


Once checking in the jars, do you burp for a period each day? If so, for how long? When do you stop burping? Also, is humidity in jars an issue?

Cheers


----------



## Slab (Jan 13, 2013)

I believe need was meant as Neem oil.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 13, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> Finally an update.. I hope you guys enjoy..
> [video=youtube;KayKzYr2XGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KayKzYr2XGM[/video]



Looking spot on sebastien  I like how you synced the pics with the music in the beginning. 
Keep it up.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 13, 2013)

medhed said:


> Sebastien Blades said:
> 
> 
> > SB ... or anyone, What is "need" spray? And, what is coco surface? Thanks.
> ...


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 13, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Looking spot on sebastien  I like how you synced the pics with the music in the beginning.
> Keep it up.


Thanks Brother.


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks bomb as fuck blades, really liking that chem pheno! Righteous buds.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 14, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> Looks bomb as fuck blades, really liking that chem pheno! Righteous buds.


Aye, thanx bro. That chem leaner is a producer! Can not wait to run it in the new room... How are things going for you?


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 16, 2013)

What is your GPW with a vertical set up? I've been wanting to give a try.


----------



## ManyAndVaried (Jan 16, 2013)

well, I suppose, but your light management seems weak. You actually have a FAN in direct line of sight of the bulb!!! NOT good.

Light needs to go to leaves and ONLY leaves.


----------



## ManyAndVaried (Jan 16, 2013)

bde, the size of a filter does 2 things. Doubling the size of a filter will both double its life AND vastly reduce its airflow resistance. There's NEVER any reason to not buy the biggest filter you can (other than the REAL solution, which is to build one yourself and use raw charcoal to reload, thus saving you tons of bucks)


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 17, 2013)

ManyAndVaried said:


> well, I suppose, but your light management seems weak. You actually have a FAN in direct line of sight of the bulb!!! NOT good.
> 
> Light needs to go to leaves and ONLY leaves.


^^^^ this guy...


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 17, 2013)

Blaze23 said:


> What is your GPW with a vertical set up? I've been wanting to give a try.


.7 but this next grow will tell the truth...


----------



## Slab (Jan 17, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> .7 but this next grow will tell the truth...


Don't think GPW is a fair assessment considering your plant and space limitations. Get the sq footage of your space minus the area where the fan.
Ounces per sq ft would show how productive you are with the space you are using.

Have you considered 5 gal or 7 gallon pots for upping yields, or would that not give you the control of feeding schedule that you prefer?


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Fire!! this is the chem DD x Fire Alien






WOW 
*


----------



## medhed (Jan 18, 2013)

> Slab was right on this one, I meant NEEM.. and the coco surface means the top of the coco inside of the pot..Sometimes my phone auto corrects shit..


Neem oil. Thanks to Slab and you.



> You do not NEED a fan blowing up at the bulb, it is just ideal. What you do need though is proper air exchange to keep things within the ideal temperature range. I have another room with two six hundreds up top and one 1k watt in the middle... Like this [] O [] squares are hoods and the circle is the vertical.. The six hundred's are NOT air cooled. I have an 8'' max fan sucking air out of the room to keep it at 78 during lights on.
> 
> You curing is all about just the FEEL, if you know what I mean.. If the buds feel damp/wet you air them out. If they feel dry you close em up. I stop burping when the feel dry enough to me, you can get a small hygrometer and put in in there to monitor humidity. Google this: A perfect cure every time. It is a great way for new growers to learn the curing process.


Thanks for the site.

Cheers,


----------



## medhed (Jan 18, 2013)

> You do not NEED a fan blowing up at the bulb, it is just ideal. What you do need though is proper air exchange to keep things within the ideal temperature range. I have another room with two six hundreds up top and one 1k watt in the middle... Like this [] O [] squares are hoods and the circle is the vertical.. The six hundred's are NOT air cooled. I have an 8'' max fan sucking air out of the room to keep it at 78 during lights on.


then, canopy is still all same level vs. the arena-type w/ vertical...

or, option to lift 600's.......

pics would be cool, if you find the time. Thank you.

Cheers,


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 18, 2013)

I might do five gal. In there, it is worth a shot.. I just would only be able to run 4 max i think.. But if it ups the yield then it is worth it. The biggest contributing factor to yield imo is veg time...


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 18, 2013)

In another note i had to delete all of my YouTube videos... I have a security risk.. So only pics from now on. Medhed i will try to get some pics for ya, i made a video but i will not post it.


----------



## Slab (Jan 18, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> I might do five gal. In there, it is worth a shot.. I just would only be able to run 4 max i think.. But if it ups the yield then it is worth it. The biggest contributing factor to yield imo is veg time...


Agreed. Going to try root spin out paint in 1 gals. Myself. Perhaps that will work for you.

Hope swine problem passes for you,good luck.


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 19, 2013)

Slab said:


> Agreed. Going to try root spin out paint in 1 gals. Myself. Perhaps that will work for you.
> 
> Hope swine problem passes for you,good luck.


Any pics of your grow slab? I am ok with you posting them here if ya want.. I have heard good things about spinout, but would a fabric pot not do just as good of a job for less labor?

Thanks bro.


----------



## Slab (Jan 19, 2013)

On my page couple picks, nothing exciting like yours. Just couple weeks old , pardon me for over thinking your op. 

i do like those smart pots, they are sturdy. The handles make it hard for me to refuse. My fav are kitty litter buckets.


----------



## medhed (Jan 21, 2013)

If keeping a Clone Mum, aside from weekly flush...what nutes/amounts do you recommend? tia

Cheers,


----------



## medhed (Jan 27, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> In another note i had to delete all of my YouTube videos... I have a security risk.. So only pics from now on. Medhed i will try to get some pics for ya, i made a video but i will not post it.


fwiw, i'd be happy to go the pm route...feel free to email pics/video or your set-up. Thanks muchly. 

*[email protected]
*
if not, no worries.

also, i found i have some GH Flora Series nutes ... would be nice to use up these nutes. is it comparable to what you're using? Thanks, again.

Peace,


----------



## BadAim (Feb 4, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> My room is super simple.. Bulb in the middle, fan below, and filter/exhaust fan up top.


is the filter/exhaust just for smell? im gonna start a vert but i don't need to worry about smell?


----------



## BadAim (Feb 4, 2013)

Sebastien Blades said:


> It is hanging from a yoyo hanger. The sunlight supply one is the best. There is a hook in the ceiling which the yoyo hanger attaches to. The the rope part is wrapped around the socket area.


 the floor fan doesn't make the light bounce around? I was thinking of adding a weight to the light to minimize that if it does


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Feb 8, 2013)

BadAim said:


> is the filter/exhaust just for smell? im gonna start a vert but i don't need to worry about smell?


The filter is for smell, the fan is to exchange the air and remove heat. The light moves a little but not much, no worries there.


----------



## cobra28widow (Feb 8, 2013)

QUOTE=Sebastien Blades;8153982]That is a nice yield, I do think I would be able to yield more from a 600.. But I would like to get the 1000w nailed down. Hiis flower time is also 17 days longer than I like. How long did he veg?[/QUOTE]

*what do you mean you can yield more with a 600w vs 1000w.......* *please elaborate.*

*nevermind I just read your the post where you explain why... but I still think your wrong lol *

*


Sebastien Blades said:



In another note i had to delete all of my YouTube videos... I have a security risk.. So only pics from now on. Medhed i will try to get some pics for ya, i made a video but i will not post it.

Click to expand...

I just read this entire thread... I was pissed because none of the fucking videos worked! lmao now I know why..*

*I have a 1000w hortilux vertical grow going right now... all white widow females.. should get almost 2 lbs dry...*


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Mar 7, 2013)

What happened to the videos?


----------



## DIYer (Mar 16, 2013)

High fellow vert'ers! 
I felt like snapping pictures today, and showing them off. 

My propetual vert grow..

..600W HPS atop a 400 in a cooltube down the center..
250w LED hitting the two closest to harvest to the left (added UV for mo trichomes production)
...and another 400 bare hps hanging around to the right..

I've had 8 in this circle, 1650w total atm.

They'll get 4-5' tall, i pull 5-6oz per girl, every 2 weeks.


Keep it vertical!


----------



## bass1014 (Mar 22, 2013)

hey gang have a few ???'s for the 1000watt vert guy.. i too have a 1000wtt system and i was wondering if it is possible to use a light rail with a vertical set up. i will post some pics later tonite but i set my room up like a so called vert but i have a light rail to move my light back n forth the length of my grow instead of on position.. now the question is would i get the same results with a 24x24 hood directed over top with the light rail or would the vertical in one position be better and get more production from what i have?? i have the option to do either just trying to maximize my room. the size of my room is 42"wx60"l x72"h. i currently have 5 girls from seed against the walls and my light is vert on my light rail moving the length of the room. any opinions help.. thanks and KEEP ON GROWIN


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 11, 2013)

We all learn from growing and each other.I was a vert man till I tryed a trillis.less plants more buds.ijs others may disagree two plants 4x4 1000 watt light.edd&drain


----------



## Sebastien Blades (May 16, 2013)

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid63.photobucket.com/albums/h156/FloRyte/20130430_192658_zpsb1a3c366.mp4

Just showing you guys what I have been working on..


----------



## Gamberro (May 16, 2013)

jojodancer10 said:


> We all learn from growing and each other.I was a vert man till I tryed a trillis.less plants more buds.ijs others may disagree two plants 4x4 1000 watt light.edd&drain


Trellis is a form of vertical bro-man. If you're afraid of mandatory minimums or you're growing with Medical limitations then the less plant thing matters, but otherwise the option to do five or six harvests a year far outweighs those benefits. What you're referring to seems to be more the difference between SOG vertical and tree vertical.


----------



## sino13b (May 17, 2013)

you can see videos of your family and shit with that link, dont know if you knew that, but props on the grow, looks like paradise lol..


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jun 23, 2014)

Im back guys. I will start making videos again.Youtube username is THC TITAN. A lot of good stuff coming!


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jun 24, 2014)




----------

